# Can't believe it but it's TRUE!!!



## Samo

:happydance: took a internet cheapie this morning, got a faint line. took a second one in the afternoon...the line was there! Couldn't help myself and went out and bought some First Response brand tests and it was a DEFO :bfp: (am on 12DPO)

I still can't really believe it, it has not hit me quite yet...

This was the first month i used OV sticks to pinpoint my ovulation, to make sure i got the right days. This was the first month using pre-seed. I definitely think these things helped, as i have been trying for 6 months and BDing just as much! Perhaps pre-seed was the deciding factor :)

Symptoms: CM never went away, have been moist. Been gassy, stomach rumbling and grumbling and being LOUD for no reason. Extreme tiredness. Noticed i was not having my usual AF symptoms (bbs LESS sore than usual, no irritation/anger, no food cravings). Also have this HORRIBLE leathery feel in my mouth and a bad taste i cannot get rid of. has been around the past 3 or 4 days, this is probably he WORST symptom...

i will be taking a clearblue digital in 2 days time to make sure for certain...but after 3 BFPs today i am pretty sure its TRUE!!!! :happydance:


----------



## superp123

Just reading your post on the TTC board and thought to check here to see if you found out for sure. And you DID!!!! I had a feeling when I was reading your journal last week... you were all tired. I'm so excited for you!! :happydance: Congrats sweaty, and I hope you have a h&h 9. 
P


----------



## genkigemini

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

*OMG!!!!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!*

Congrats on your :bfp:!!!!!! I am so Jealous... I mean... I am so thrilled for you!!!!!! :hugs:

Now I need to catch up with you and Holly!!!!!!!!!!

:hug:


----------



## toot

:happydance::happydance: I am so happy for you. Congrats I wish you a happy and healthy nine months.


----------



## NeyNey

:wohoo: Oh honey I'm so happy for you!!!


Congratulations!!!

:wohoo: 

:hug:


----------



## kookie

CONGRATULATIONS wishing you a happy healthy 9 months


----------



## Tiffers

:happydance: You must be so happy!!!! Contratulations hun!! !I am soooooo happy for you!!!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Serene123

Congratulations!!


----------



## akamummy

:happydance: CONGRATS DARL!!!!!!!! GUESS WHAT IM HERE TOO!!!!!!!! YAY FOR US BOTH!!!!!!!!! :wohoo: :yipee:


----------



## Michy

Yay honey, we are moving over to first tri together!!!

What's your due date hun? We must be around the same!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## tansey

Congratulations! We'll miss you! :hugs:


----------



## Mervs Mum

Fantastic!!
:happydance:

xx


----------



## biteable

im so chuffed for you,hope you have a happy and healthy 9 mths and i will see you in the 1st tri,well done again


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Big congratulations xXx


----------



## bird24

wow thats brilliant news!!!!! xxx congrats


----------



## Tishimouse

This is wonderful news. At last some more BFP's are coming through.

Congratulations to you both and wishing you a happy and healthy nine months.

:hug:


----------



## niknaknat

Thats Feckin brilliant :happydance::happydance: :happydance:
Congratulations chick, knew you could do it :hug:


----------



## Brockie

big congratulations darling!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations


----------



## fifi83

:happydance: Congratulations x


----------



## polo_princess

OMG OMG OMG :hugs::hugs:

I cant cope with 2 :bfp:'s from my TTC buddies!!

Samo im so sooooooo mega pleased for you!!


Right so i will se you and Michy over in first tri now, ive kept some spaces warm for you!!


----------



## TrixieLox

As I've said already Samo, I am so so so thrilled for you. As I also said to Polo Princess, take it real easy from now on (ideal that you're off on hols) and look after yourself. Wow, Samo - pregnant, this is wonderful!!! 

I'll be trying pre-seed this month. x


----------



## AutumnSky

Yay! Congratulations!!


----------



## bluebell

That's fantastic news - Congratulations!! 

:happydance::headspin::happydance:

xx


----------



## ladymilly

:hugs: congratulations :happydance: :bfp: :happydance::happydance:


----------



## carmen

Congratulationssssssssssss Samo :happydance:


----------



## wishing4ababy

congratulations. I have just been reading the other post on TTC - yuo must be over the moon. Have a happy and healthy 9 months hun - and make sure you OH carries those bags!!!!!!!!!!!!
xxx


----------



## anita665

https://i274.photobucket.com/albums/jj268/Anita665/Hellos%20and%20stuff/glitteryourway-463ced39.gif


----------



## tink

:happydance:congratulations!:happydance:


----------



## wilbrabeany

Congratulations samo thas fantastic news when do you think you'll be due


----------



## Donna79x

Super Duper... Congrats Hun !!! xxxxx:happydance:


----------



## journey

Yayyyy - congratulations!!!


----------



## Dee_H

I was hoping to read this today Samo!! Congrats to you!!! Have a great 9 months. Hope to see you soon in the first trimester forum.:hugs:


----------



## Rumpskin

OMG, I knew it.

Congrats darling, so thrilled.

:hug:


----------



## Samo

Thanks a LOT girls :hugs: i am so thrilled, it still hasn't hit me completely yet! As for a due date...should be around January 01, 2009! haha...new years baby if bubba is right on time!


----------



## wantababybump

Congratulations on your BFP!! See you in first tri! xo


----------



## avistar

Samo, I am unbelievably happy for you!!! :) :hugs: congrats!


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations on your :bfp:!!!!


----------



## poppy

Congratulations Samo, that is fantastic news!


----------



## TT's

Congratulations!!! :yipee:

:hugs:


----------



## danielle19

Congratulations hun x


----------



## elles28

Congrats on your :bfp::happydance:


----------



## Jem

Congratulations!!! xxx


----------



## Suz

:wohoo: Congrats Hun!!!! Im so happy for you :)

:hug:


----------



## maybebaby

Congratulations!!!! I am so happy for you!!!! Finally your wait is over!! :hugs:


----------



## MrsP

Congratulations


----------



## FunnyBunny

:happydance:

Massive congrats from me!! 

xx


----------



## candice123

congratulation hun:happydance::happydance: I hope you have started an epidemic for us all and we will all be joining you!! I am currently 8 days laste as it is, so you never know!! Well done!! Candice xx


----------



## Lu28

Oh congratulations, that's absolutely brilliant news, I'm so pleased for you! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sarah29

:happydance: Congratulations! :hugs: x


----------



## The Catster

Oh thats wonderful news hun!!!!!

U did it at last!!!! I knew u wud be soon...I cud feel it!!!!

xxx:hug::hug:


----------



## dannigizmo

great news!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! :wohoo: XXX


----------



## ger

:happydance: congratulations!


----------



## Jayne

Congrats! :D


----------



## fein&waiting

ooh yay, so happy to read this, been hoping for you!


----------



## BrittBS

OMG!!! I am so so happy for you!!!! :) Congratulations hun!


----------



## Mynxie

congrats


----------



## Carolina

wow thats wonderful! congratulations!!!:happydance:


----------



## Deise

Congrats girl!!!! You soooooo deserve it!!!


----------



## SJK

big big congrats, Im soo pleased for you :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: xxx


----------



## shmoo75

Congratulations on the :bfp: :bfp:Here's to a happy and healthy 9mths for you.:happydance::happydance::baby:


----------



## Hunnyx10

*CONGRATULATIONS AND WELL DONE*


----------



## Sinead

:happydance: Congrats :happydance:


----------



## BeachPrincess

I posted in your journal already!! Congrats, hun!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## suzan

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Capuru

I'm so friggin happy for you!! :hugs: You were the first person I ever talked to when I first joined BnB You really deserve this so much!!:dance: https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u267/aceglitters/navigation/Baby/pregnancy0001_399x287.gif Hurray!!


----------



## Malingo

Im so happy for you!!!!!!!! congratulations, wish you a H and H pregnancy and life with your baby! xxx


----------



## Nathyrra

Congratulations =)


----------



## _Alice_

Oh darling, congratulations :hugs:


----------



## Kat26

Hey thats great news!

Congratulations!!
xx


----------



## bott04

Congratulations on your :bfp: Really pleased for you x


----------



## elm

CONGRATULATIONS! :happydance:

:hug:


----------



## Samantha675

I just noticed yesterday that you had a pregnancy ticker!! I am very excited for you, congratulations hun!!!!


----------



## Poloma

Huge Congratulations on your :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## Jenny

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v213/OompaLoompa/19.gif

Yay Samo! SO happy for you :hugs: Have a happy and healthy 9 months hon!


----------



## Carolina

this is great news congratulations!!:happydance:


----------



## RachieH

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/123084j.gif


----------



## itzybitzy

Dunno if i have already said it but congrats :)


----------



## butterflies

:bfp::bfp: YAY!!!! Congratulations............................. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Gemma2102

congratulations on your bfp and healthy nine months ahead xx


----------



## faith_may

OMG, I've been gone for so long, that now I'm looking this side of the forum and I stop saying OMG!!!!

Congratulations


----------



## Ann-Marie

:hug: Congratulations. :hug:


----------



## Tam

Congratulations! x


----------

